# What does this mean?



## Swancici (Sep 25, 2013)

I recently go into mice keeping. I have 3 does in a 28x18 bin.

Susie will nip me if I go close to her hides? She didn't do this before I got the other two does. She does let me pick her up ect.

Cher will chirp a lot when picked up and in the enclosure but could it be taking or stressed? She is very shy

Then the next one I have no name yet is the most different. Very curious not shy at all. She will hop on your hand and crawl up it. Even if you just put your finger in there she will cling on it and club up always looking to get out and likes people.

Very different personality. Also do I need more mice for the size enclosure I have them in?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

You don't need more mice in that size bin. If there is a lot of open space, and they seem uncomfortable, you may want to fix that with tp/pt 'tunnel' items, or small cardboard boxes, etc. They like to hug walls, even if those 'walls' are made of thin cardboard.

Both sound stressed (the friendly one may be as well, or not, hard to tell from only a description). Might want to try the 'hand in cage, while reading a book/watching a show' method for a bit to let the nervous two get used to you.

I'm worried about the 'chirping'. Mice don't usually make much audible noises, and it could be that she is sick. Search for videos of mice with URI or making clicking/chirping noises. Compare her sounds with the sounds in the videos.

Good luck!


----------



## Swancici (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks lots of cardboard tunnels ect. She only chirps if I talk to them.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a mouse that squeaked when I handled her. It wasn't a click or chirp, but an actual series of little squeaks. It was because she was stressed when I picked her up, so she made squeaky "Get Away!" type noises. She calmed down quite a bit when she had babies, but she hated being handled when she was pregnant.


----------



## Swancici (Sep 25, 2013)

She is fatter then the rest. How do I know if she is pregnant? Though I am not sure as I got them from a pet store and they looked all females as the ones I picked where all. But idk for sure.

She doesn't make noise when I pick her up just then I am near the cage and talking to them. But other wise cher is quite. I do put my hand in there often she usually sniffs it and goes away.

Another thing, I had Susie first then got the other two Susie started to sniff there back and and was going underneath them? She is the one that nipps if put your hand near her hideouts. Other wise she won't and let's me pick her up at no problems.


----------

